# Beeman Silver Kodiak case and manual



## Seajac (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a Beeman Silver Kodiak Dual Caliber. I saw a video about this gun with a gun case that came with this gun. Mine didn't come with it. I checked Beeman.com site and they don't show one that they sell.

Can anyone tell me where I could get one. I like the idea of a place to stow the other barrel.

I also have been unsuccessful in finding a manual and a illustrated parts breakdown. I would like those too so I would have information on the parts that I might find that I need. Besides this gun is for my grandson but I don't want him to have it until I am thoroughly familiar with it in order that I can tell him all about it to make it safe for him to use.


----------

